# Bluetooth iMac / iPad Pro " Échec de la connexion "



## Rannvro (24 Décembre 2021)

Bonsoir,

La connexion Bluetooth entre mon iMac 27" de 2020 sous Monterey 12.1 et mon iPad Pro 12.9 ( Wi-Fi ) sous iPadOS 15.2 ne marche plus, un message sur l'iPad indique " Échec de la connexion " " << iMac de... >> "  ( voir capture d'écran ) , ça marchait bien encore il y a un mois / un mois et demi, je n'ai pas touché à des réglages de Bluetooth / Wi-Fi . L'iMac est bien reconnu dans la liste des appareils de l'option " Bluetooth " de iPadOS et l'iPad Pro est bien reconnu dans la liste des appareils de l'option " Bluetooth " de Monterey, au moment de la connexion, l'iPad Pro reste à peu près connecté 4 à 5 secondes puis se déconnecte ( visible dans l'option " Bluetooth " de Monterey ) et sur l'iPad Pro, au moment de la connexion de l'iMac, un message " Échec de la connexion " ... apparaît.

J'ai supprimé tous les appareils / périphériques jumelés avec l'iMac et l'iPad Pro et je les ai jumelés à nouveau, ça n'a rien changé, j'ai fait une réinitialisation des réglages réseaux de iPadOS, ça n'a rien donné non plus.

Connaissez-vous une solution pour régler ce problème? merci, Joyeux Noël également.


----------

